# Leak spill around the steam Collection Vessel Magnifica S (ECAM 22.110.SB )



## JoSeMoji (Jan 2, 2017)

The Machine in question is the Delonghi Magnifica S (ECAM 22.110.SB ) Although I have not cracked her open before , the leak of around 10 - 20 ( per coffee) drops ( per coffee) is quite a normal leak however, (let me explain ) it is supposed to be collected by the steam collection vessel (around 25~50ml) which sits somewhat underneath the steaming components . However the excess steam water is no longer being collected , instead it seems to be running just outside of the collection vessel onto the worktop .

Before I start poking around with screwdrivers , I wanted to see if anyone could chime in on this and what the solution could be . I am presuming there is some sort of steam valve and that this is either become faulty or something has become loose

Thanks in advance , I know these are cheap coffee machines and these things happen, though I am willing to rectify it for now and upgrade in future


----------



## JoSeMoji (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I am not familiar with the machine but judging by the corrosion it looks more severe than just a leaking pipe.

Looking online at the cost of some of the more exotic parts it may well be uneconomical to repair.

You will still have an old machine that my go wrong again. Is it worth it


----------

